# Multi AlgTrans with extra rotations (Spreadsheet Version)



## cubizh (Dec 30, 2013)

I've created a spreadsheet that does the same as algtrans but to multiple algs at the same time plus added all the possible one or two rotations.

This spreadsheet should be easy to understand, just fill in the greenish fields with algs (one move per cell), which you can easily do it you are taking algs from cube explorer.
The 'Algs' tab lets you check multiple algs at once. 
The 'Alg Single' lets you see all transformations at once for the same alg.

Hope you find it useful. Feel free to improve it and add ideas.

Planned features:
One cell per alg, instead of one cell per move


----------

